# a backed up point,,,



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

still some work to do on Elvis's steadiness, but great nonetheless I reckon for a young working dog....Ruby was maybe a bit peeved though haha
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu9Ef1Eea7Y


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How old is Elvis?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> How old is Elvis?


just a few days shy of 19 months now


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a great plus today..Ruby did a dead bird full retrieve to hand ,,,silly old girl, she found it, pointed it, expected me to pick it up, I declined, turned my back on her...bang she was down the hillside like a shot,,,I'm guessing she knew that my next move was to send Elvis in for the bird..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think you hit the jackpot with Ruby


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I think you hit the jackpot with Ruby


yep, not bad for a £100 rescue I reckon.. ..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

;D


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

harrigab said:


> still some work to do on Elvis's steadiness, ...


Disclaimer: I don't know anything about hunting protocol.

When Elvis broke, why didn't you correct him?

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As a hunter there is not much you can do mid hunt. 
It just shows what you need to work on in training. 

They do somethings a little different across the pond. 
As a hunter in the US, this was my take on it. 
Elvis had tail movement, even when he was considering backing Ruby. I don't know Elvis, so don't know if I would just let more bird exposure tighten him up, or work on steadiness away from hunting. Some dogs just get more competitive when you run them with other dogs. 

Doug and the dogs are enjoying themselves, and that's the biggest part of a hunt.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > still some work to do on Elvis's steadiness, ...
> ...


In hindsight, my post sounds somewhat critical, like I'm correcting you for not correcting Elvis. Sorry about that.

I was really just curious about how it works in the field. My instinct would have been to say (shout) "Elvis!", "Elvis stay!" (or whoa, or hold, or ?). I wondered why you didn't - was that it would just not be effective , or would it be rude (a hunter doesn't shout when a dog is on point), or what.

Bob

I see that you like TR's reply and I get what she's saying, but I wanted to explain myself.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob 
Most of the time you could yell Whoa to your hearts content, and the outcome would still be the same. You only accomplish letting a young dog know they don't have to listen, as there is no way to enforce it. Sometimes saying nothing is the only thing to do.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While Lucy was always a natural backer, I can't tell you how many covies of wild birds she busted before becoming steady to first scent. 
Why, because she loved the chase. 
Each great birddog I've come to know has always had a area of the hunt that requires some additional training. 
It's almost a guarantee that the good ones are going to test you, in one way or another.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bob said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > harrigab said:
> ...


 tbh Bob I didn't take it as a criticism, possibly I should 've steadied him up, but the shoot horn had blown (no more shots to be fired) and we were on our way to see if there was any birds to pick when Ruby got wind of this one sitting tight. I just wanted to observe how Elvis handled the situation really as he's not shown much aptitude for pointing until just recently. It was the end of the day and I always like to finish with the dogs having a bit of fun


----------

